# Underrated drummers?



## MikeH

I searched for a thread to find nothing. And I figured, hey, the drumming section should have one of these. Anyways, it's basically the same as the title states. Who do you think are some of the most underrated drummers in today's music scene?

Kevin Lane - Whitechapel
Josh Kulick - Ex-TTEOTD
Dan Wilding - Aborted
Shannon Lucas - TBDM
Shawn Cameron - Carnifex
Ben Gordon - Parkway Drive
Dan - After the Burial


----------



## bulletbass man

Van Williams. Not the craziest chops but his playing fits with the music really well.


----------



## Brendan G

This guy is criminally underrated Morten Sorenson of The Arcane Order


----------



## Desecrated

Not really underrated but nobody seams to know who he is; 



Bobby Jarzombek!


----------



## Lee

Wow. If I were around him and saw those drums behind him, I'd have have to really fight the urge to screw with him 


On topic: Mike Park Nielsen. I can't even find any videos of just him, but my best example is this. I just love how he uses the double bass to accentuate, and not overpower everything else.


----------



## bulletbass man

Desecrated said:


> Not really underrated but nobody seams to know who he is;
> 
> 
> 
> Bobby Jarzombek!




That set would be a nightmare for a producer.

Fantastic drummer though.


----------



## sakeido

Carter Beauford
Him & Bela Fleck & the Flecktones


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

John Merryman, from Cephalic Carnage.


----------



## angus

Desecrated said:


> Not really underrated but nobody seams to know who he is;
> Bobby Jarzombek!



That's because the main band where he gets to play like this is absolutely horrible imo- Spastik Ink. They've mostly got a following in Japan. His brother Ron plays guitar, and both are just _insane_ players, but the music is just impossible to listen to. I'd actually rather listen to just the drum tracks than listen to the actual songs. He definitely honed his super crisp playing in SI, but the music, while very very busy and complicated, is just not great music. Just imo. I'd kill to jam with him though!!!

But he's played in other good acts- Iced Earth, Riot, and a couple others. I think he played with Sebastien Bach and Rob Halford on thier solo stuff, too. He's an ace stand in. 

Another +1 for Carter Beauford. The guy is a class act. His groove is Chambers-like solid, but isn't so in your face. 

Though I wouldn't really say he's underrated because he's had a lot of exposure and gotten lots of cred, I always have to mention Mudvayne's drummer- also super crisp, and really keen sense of dynamics and cymbal work. 

For a random, pick I'd have to say Scott Ellis. I don't know where he is now, but he used to be in Warface. It's a totally different style to the ones previously mentioned, and he has good chops and great timing, but I mention it because his drumming brutally drove the songs forward and gave them some direction that they would've otherwise lacked. I don't know why, but live his drumming gave me chills.


----------



## Desecrated

I like spastic ink


----------



## Anthony

I'm not in to far in the drum world, but Inferno from Behemoth amazes me. I don't know how highly he is regarded. 

I've always really like Jimmy Chamberlin's playing out side of the Smashing Pumpkins. The Jimmy Chamberlin Complex was great.


----------



## MikeH

Inferno is almost at the top of the list in popularity. Although, he is a fucking beast.


Anyways, here's some vids.

Dan Wilding playing TBDM's "A Vulgar Picture"


Kevin Lane - Prostatic Fluid Asphyxiation


Josh Kulick - To The Ruins


Shawn Cameron


----------



## 7deadlysins666

Richard Christy. Ex Death, Iced Earth. I seen him on that stupid Talking Metal show on Fuse. That show has to be the biggest joke. They don't know anything about metal. Anyway, they do a jam at the end of the show, every show. This one was with Richard Christy on drums, and the guy from Twisted Sister on guitar. Now, Who is more metal? Twisted Sister, or DEATH the godfathers of death metal? Well, after the jam they were raving about the guy in Twisted Sister and about all they said about Richard was "oh, the guy from the Howard Stern show was pretty good too" like they didn't even know he was in Death or Iced Earth. He is VERY underrated. Wish he played with a band again though.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Why the hell isnt Neil Peart getting more love on this site? That's what I want to know!

Dennis Chambers (best work is with CAB imo) and Virgil Donati (best with Steve Vai on his live at the Astoria dvd, or with Tribal Tech) are monsters at the kit too.


----------



## MikeH

If you regard Neil Peart as underrated, you should be forked to death.


----------



## Anthony

Ibz_rg said:


> If you regard Neil Peart as underrated, you should be forked to death.




Good to know about Inferno.


----------



## Shannon

+1 on Bobby Jarzombek & Richard Christy. Amazing players.

Another guy to check out is *Shannon Larkin*. He well-known for his drumming in Godsmack now. But, check out his drumming in his previous bands, *Wrathchild America* & later on, *Souls At Zero*. Incredible.


----------



## Despised_0515

Ibz_rg said:


> Kevin Lane - Whitechapel



 He fucking PWNS in the new album.

Even after listening to the cd non-stop for half a week he STILL throws me off with his fills and shit.
I honestly idolize him at the moment.

PS - His custom Phattie drums are just ill 



Oh and Leche [ex- As Blood Runs Black, ex fill-in for TTEOTD, current Fallen Figure Manager] is also pretty damn good. I can't wait to see what the future holds for him. His departure from ABRB was... unfair to him.


----------



## Despised_0515

Kevin's Phattie


----------



## angus

Esp Griffyn said:


> Why the hell isnt Neil Peart getting more love on this site? That's what I want to know!
> 
> Dennis Chambers (best work is with CAB imo) and Virgil Donati (best with Steve Vai on his live at the Astoria dvd, or with Tribal Tech) are monsters at the kit too.



The reason why guys like that haven't been mentioned is because they aren't underrated- everybody knows they're freaking great.

Dennis Chambers will always take it for me. Immensely, immensely tight, very tasteful, great sense of dynamics, and that feel...just insane. That guy could hold a herd of kittens in a tight groove, man.


----------



## Mattayus

Bud Fontsere from Stuck Mojo. I've never heard a metal drummer with so much groove in my entire life. Yeah ok he can't blast at 10 billion bpm, but he's underrated non the less simply due to the lack of recognition. Things like groove and feel seem to be overlooked nowadays and those pioneers have been pushed to the background


----------



## kristallin

Chester Thompson is an extremely underrated drummer. Extremely tight groove, and chops to hold down the drum chairs in Frank Zappa's band, Weather Report, Santana AND Genesis. Phil Collins is an amazing drummer, but sadly his mediocre singing overshadows his drumming achievements.
Sheila E doesn't get enough recognition, since everyone remembers her as the singing timbales player from Prince's band, but she's a phenomenal drummer in her own right. And speaking of Prince, an excellent drummer, hell, the guy excels at any instrument he picks up!
Joey Waronker, Matt Chamberlain and Bill Rieflin are two of my faves, extremely versatile drummers with great taste for unusual sounds and parts. And Matt Chamberlain was Tori Amos' choice for a piano/drums duo tour, which says it all.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

The Dude from Cephalic Carnage,

and Etienne Galo of Augury and Negativa. He's so criminally underated it's not even funny.


----------



## Seedawakener

bulletbass man said:


> Van Williams. Not the craziest chops but his playing fits with the music really well.



I was just about to post that! Van Williams is so awesome when he does all of his signature cymbal things!


----------



## Lee

I can't believe I forgot about him, but I have to include Ray Luzier. He went from being David Lee Roth's drummer, to Army of Anyone, and now is Korn's touring drummer (maybe Shane can attest to his awesomeness). This is him with the guitar track for Goodbye by AoA, and then just jamming for the next seven minutes or so. He's quite possibly my favorite drummer.


----------



## cool2bahdude

Jeff Fabb from In This Moment.


----------



## gaunten

don't know about underrated, but I don't think this guys very well known, Andrea Vadrucci, he's mostly playing drums to old tv games and such, and some metallica songs, on youtube, I just think his flow is amazing check him out:



also, here's my favourite drummer next to haake, but I don't know if he's underrated:


peter Wildoer of darkane


----------



## kristallin

JoJo Mayer:





Chris Polglase a.k.a. Jungle Drummer


----------



## Dwellingers

Lars Ulrich! And people know he sucks playing drums


----------



## distressed_romeo

Mark Zonder from Fates Warning/At War With Self. Insanely underrated...


----------



## thadood

Brann Dailor, Mastodon


----------



## sakeido

thadood said:


> Brann Dailor, Mastodon



I used to think he was really good as well until I got the Mastodon concert DVD.. he can't play a full set, apparently. There were a few songs from separate shows where his double kicks were going lopsided, his fills were slowing down, that kind of thing, and on Blood Mountain he went way over the top with the flashiness.


----------



## controversyking

Ernie-


----------



## D-EJ915

I've got to give the guy in august burns red props, he plays some interesting drumming


----------



## Despised_0515

D-EJ915 said:


> I've got to give the guy in august burns red props, he plays some interesting drumming



Yeah, it's so interesting in the new album that he actually had some other guy help him write parts to the songs. But still, even though he can't take credit for all of it, he still plays it all fucking relentlessly


----------



## RondoAllaTurca

He may not be unknown, but I am a huge fan of the drummer from The Faceless (Marco Pitruzzella, I believe).

Then again, he has an insane amount of videos of YouTube, so I'll +1 to Matt Greiner (ABR) and throw in Alexandre Pelletier from Despised Icon.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee

Mike Terrana (ex Rage)
Casey Grillo (Kamelot)


Hard-hitting precision with tons of stage presence.

Van Williams - I think he took over the 'power groove' from where Vinnie Paul left off.


----------



## Daemoniac

Tommy Decker - Spineshank

The drumming is just so interesting and precise. Not the best, by a long shot, but definately underrated and definately cool


----------



## TheSixthWheel

Gavin Harrison - Porcupine Tree


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Mark Zonder
Tommy Decker
Stewart Copeland
Atma Anur
Phil Rudd
Scott Rockenfield


----------



## stuh84

I know this site has a love affair with Cynic, but I love Sean Reinherts playing. Add to the fact he is a huge influence on Tomas Haake (who is my fave drummer on the planet), and you have a drummer I'd be proud to steal for my band


----------



## InCasinoOut

~1:45 and ~2:50 in particular.

Branden Morgan from Misery Signals. Incredible chops and tasteful drummer. He makes his 4 piece sound like a huge setup, which makes transcribing his stuff even harder because there are times that I swear he has more than 5 cymbals and 2 toms. That and he makes it look so easy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeRl8-pnqTw


----------



## noodleplugerine

Brian "Brylle" Rasmussen - Mnemic.

Listen to Mindsaver or Flipping this guy absolutely SMOKES.


----------



## awesomeaustin

Martin Lopez (ex-Opeth, ex-Amon Amarth) is pretty underrated, and Fredrick Andersen from Amon Amarth is too


----------



## Variant

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> Mark Zonder



I third the Zonder vote, perhaps my favorite drummer to this day. They way he breaks up the low end of the kit, from the high end of the kit, and the pads is amazing. Some sections of their later work, he's literally doing three entirely different rhythms at the same time... amazing drummer, with a wonderfully discernible technique.


----------



## Uncle Remus

Vitek from Decatpitated 

Especially on Winds of Creation when he was 15 =|


----------



## eleven59

Cameron Fleury  


High Quality


High Quality

Seriously, though, even if I wasn't in the same band as him, I'd consider him one of the best drummers I've seen. Writing with him is just insane, because Richard will come up with a crazy guitar riff, and Cam will come up with about 5 different things that all work perfectly, and all sound flawless the first time.


----------



## shredzilla509

There is a band I am really into now, I saw them at the summer slaughter tour or something like that, But they were one of the openers for Necrophagist. The are called Veil of Maya. and the whole band is all over the place. it is pretty busy shit. but the drummer of that band, then name escapes me, left a very good impression.


----------



## AgileLefty

Dave Turncrantz from Russian Circles

YouTube - Russian Circles "Death Rides A Horse"


----------



## InCasinoOut

AgileLefty said:


> Dave Turncrantz from Russian Circles
> 
> YouTube - Russian Circles "Death Rides A Horse"



Harper Lewis! Probably my favorite Russian Circles song. I agree, he is a great drummer.


----------



## UGH

Paul Bostaph (Slayer, Testament etc.) most defintely. And the new kid (at least to me) Jade Simonetto, on the new Hate Eternal is beyond definition. Blasts and fills all day long. It took me a second to catch on to his rythmic complexity but, it's awesome.


----------



## jaredowty

AgileLefty said:


> Dave Turncrantz from Russian Circles
> 
> YouTube - Russian Circles "Death Rides A Horse"




These guys came to Missoula two years back, blew me away! Never has an instrumental band sounded so compelling...and yes, the drummer is highly underrated.


----------



## Vairocarnal

Thomas T of Abigor...'nuff said.


----------



## Eli14

Kenny Schick (Sky Eats Airplane)
Blake Richardson (Between The Buried And Me)
Ed Warby (Ayreon/Gorefest)
Brett Powell (The Human Abstract)
Moe Carlson (Protest The Hero)
Mario Duplantier (Gojira)
Gil Sharone (Stolen Babies/The Dillinger Escape Plan)-"sure he's technical, but have you heard his Reggae?"
Dan "Loord" Foord (Sikth)

Just a few that people don't talk about enough.....along with the others already mentioned.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Bill Bruford of Yes


----------



## progmetaldan

Desecrated said:


> I like spastic ink



Same. 



Esp Griffyn said:


> Dennis Chambers (best work is with CAB imo) and Virgil Donati (best with Steve Vai on his live at the Astoria dvd, or with Tribal Tech) are monsters at the kit too.



Both amazing, I think Virgil's best work is with Planet X or OTV though...

Is anyone here into Aussie drummer Grant Collins? He's incredible, if you like Prog-metal-fusion check out Collins/Wardingham Project album 'Interactive', unbelievable playing on that. 

MySpace.com - Collins/Wardingham Project - AU - Progressive / Metal / Experimental - www.myspace.com/cwproject
www.myspace.com/grantcollinsdrum
www.grantcollins.com

This is the kit he uses:


----------



## Spoongirl

the guy of Oceansize, he rules


----------



## Progmaster X

Lots of really good names here!

My picks,
Rod Morgensteen-Dixie Dregs/Winger
Mick Brown-Dokken/Lynch Mob
Troy Lucketta-Tesla
Dave Abrusse(S/P)-ex Pearl Jam
Greame Wood-The Quiet Room
Mike Rice-ex The Quiet Room/Colorado session player
Teddy Moller-ex Mayadome
Steve Wacholz-ex Savatage


----------



## MikeH

progmetaldan said:


>



How in the hell?! 

He's gotta be an octopus. Only explanation.


----------



## Spoongirl

and
Asgeir Mickelson
Martin Lopez


----------



## SteveDendura

Jason Bittner
Mark Arrington
Virgil Donati
and Pickles of Dethklok


----------



## F1Filter

Variant said:


> I third the Zonder vote, perhaps my favorite drummer to this day. They way he breaks up the low end of the kit, from the high end of the kit, and the pads is amazing. Some sections of their later work, he's literally doing three entirely different rhythms at the same time... amazing drummer, with a wonderfully discernible technique.



 Definitely one of my favorite drummers of all time. He never got the recognition he deserved. Well, Fates Warning never really got their due either.


----------



## killiansguitar

He may not be the most underrated or the best ever, but hes THE man in my book as far as drummers....


Chris Adler from Lamb Of God



That is all.


----------



## Uroborus

Morgan Agren from Mats/Morgan, Zappa and Fredrik Thordendal's Special Defects


----------



## MikeH

Nick Pierce from Eterna Nocturna. This guy is fucking ridiculous. Stumbled upon his videos while looking up Veil of Maya. Here's an improv video of him testing out a Unix Snare:



EDIT: Just realized that he actually played a few shows with The Faceless. I think he also cut some recordings, IIRC.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Thomas Corn of Lykathea Aflame...



you guys really need to give this a listen!


----------



## british beef

Stef Broks - Textures
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cpovTtrEZOY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cpovTtrEZOY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Neil Peart needs more love. So many people get transfixed on speed and bland over-technicality, but not Neil. He keeps it complex and interesting without ever getting tasteless. I think a lot of modern drummers could do with listening to a few Rush cds. It's not how many notes you play, its how you play them that counts, unfortunately I think this is lost on some people!


----------



## El Caco

Dave McClain, he's so underrated it takes 4 months for him to get a mention in an underrated thread


----------



## MikeH

Esp Griffyn said:


> Neil Peart needs more love. So many people get transfixed on speed and bland over-technicality, but not Neil. He keeps it complex and interesting without ever getting tasteless. I think a lot of modern drummers could do with listening to a few Rush cds. It's not how many notes you play, its how you play them that counts, unfortunately I think this is lost on some people!



:completeandutterfacepalm:

One of the most famous drummers of all time is not underrated.


----------



## oompa

Patrice Hamelin in Martyr. his tightness and fitting tech/death-metal complexity is often overseen. you never hear him mentioned wich is a shame, his taste for how he places the beats to riffs is very inspirational to me, because it can be pretty complex at times but you dont get the feeling that he is overcomplicating things.

this is not great but probably the best clip youtube could offer. listen to the whole song if you have the time!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Brann Dailor from Mastodon


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Ibz_rg said:


> :completeandutterfacepalm:
> 
> One of the most famous drummers of all time is not underrated.



And yet all I see these days is the kids sucking off whoever does the fastest blast beats


----------



## mlp187

Bill Melligari. People call him Tiger Bill. Holy fuckshit he is talented as all hell. That man put in the hours in the woodshed and is one of the most skilled set players out there. He wrote the book "Double drum" back in the late 70's I believe (could be wrong - but I own a copy!). A lot of people have never heard of him and it's a damn shame. 

Steve Smith (Journey - before that Jazz drummer)

Dave Weckl (session drummer)


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

Agreed on the Patrice Hamelin mention! The guy is a real force live too!


----------



## Dwellingers

mlp187 said:


> Bill Melligari. People call him Tiger Bill. Holy fuckshit he is talented as all hell. That man put in the hours in the woodshed and is one of the most skilled set players out there. He wrote the book "Double drum" back in the late 70's I believe (could be wrong - but I own a copy!). A lot of people have never heard of him and it's a damn shame.
> 
> Steve Smith (Journey - before that Jazz drummer)
> 
> Dave Weckl (session drummer)



Weckl underrated? Gotta be kiddin?


----------



## InCasinoOut

Dwellingers said:


> Weckl underrated? Gotta be kiddin?


 ha, yeah. he might not be known in most circles, but he's damn well known for his fusion and session drumming.


----------



## charles22880

Jan von Axel Bloomber(HellHammer)
the drummer who played on destructions Release from Agony
John Merryman
Horgh
Czral
Frost
Carter Beauford is damn good
that killer drum programming in the 1st 3 Aborym cd's
I can think of alot but i cant spell there names


----------



## Joeywilson

stef brocks doesnt get enough credit IMO

along with Orbo from Periphery, seripusly why arn't they qudrillionaires hangin' with the pimps and hoes?

basically most guys who incorperate polyrhythms in their music doesnt get enough credit in my mind.


----------



## bulb

Ibz_rg said:


> Nick Pierce from Eterna Nocturna. This guy is fucking ridiculous. Stumbled upon his videos while looking up Veil of Maya. Here's an improv video of him testing out a Unix Snare:
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Just realized that he actually played a few shows with The Faceless. I think he also cut some recordings, IIRC.




ah im glad someone mentioned nick pierce!
hes ridiculous, and as you can tell, hes not JUST a sick death metal drummer, but he can groove really hard, hes extremely versatile, and for me thats the most important thing after having a solid pocket.


----------



## InCasinoOut

jesus christ, his trad grip chops are ridiculous!!


----------



## Scar Symmetry

*Tony Royster Jr*
*Virgil Donati*
*Nick Barker*
*Stef Broks*
*Marco Minnemann*
*Tomas Haake*
*Shannon Lucas*
*Dan Loord*
Jean-Francois Richard
Dave Suzuki
Brann Dailor
Hellhammer
Derek Roddy
Inferno
Matte Modin
John Merryman
Joey Jordison
Mario Duplantier
Alexandre Pelletier


----------



## ShadyDavey

Never heard of Grant Collins or Nick Pierce before - they're freaking _bestial  _


----------



## robotsatemygma

Huh... I'm surprised no one has mentioned Flo Mounier from Cryptopsy!?! But I'm glad to see John Merryman getting some praise. That's about it for the death metal drummers I can think of. 

I've always been a fan of Abe Cunningham's playing. He's got the chops and keeps a groove and rhythm, which a lot of younger "blast beats are everything" seem to forget. Anyone can condition themselves to do double bass and blast beats. 

Also Chris Penne (ex-Dillinger Escape Plan), awesome drummer. Does that whole "linear" playing thing, complex timing with all his limbs. I feel this guy is extremely under estimated due to how fast he does everything. If you break some of it down dude is pretty intense. 

Buddy Rich. Famous in the jazz community, but overlooked every where else.


----------



## yingmin

Stuart Copeland

Most of the drummers mentioned in this thread aren't under-rated at all; they're just unknown, which is totally different.


----------



## Konfyouzd

bulletbass man said:


> Van Williams. Not the craziest chops but his playing fits with the music really well.



hell yea! 



Scar Symmetry said:


> *Tony Royster Jr*
> *Virgil Donati*
> *Nick Barker*
> *Stef Broks*
> *Marco Minnemann*
> *Tomas Haake*
> *Shannon Lucas*
> *Dan Loord*
> Jean-Francois Richard
> Dave Suzuki
> Brann Dailor
> Hellhammer
> Derek Roddy
> Inferno
> Matte Modin
> John Merryman
> Joey Jordison
> Mario Duplantier
> Alexandre Pelletier



you think those guys are underrated? i thought everyone was in agreement that they were awesome.  

especially nick barker and tomas haake.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I was more or less making a list of my favourite drummers


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ ha. that works.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Jamie Saint Merat of Ulcerate

Insane chops

Ulcerate - Everything is Fire out now! on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

They should have the videos up of him playing before the last album came out.


----------



## Uroboric Forms

Sean Reinert, for sure.


----------



## BrainArt

Ibz_rg said:


> How in the hell?!
> 
> He's gotta be an octopus. Only explanation.



Have you seen Mike Portnoy's kit? He has to have two thrones, and he hits every single piece of his kit on every album, and at every concert.




He's insane, not underrated but insane, he's my favorite drummer and imo the best drummer.


----------



## 74n4LL0

Lars Ulrich...
no wait he's overrated


----------



## BrainArt

74n4LL0 said:


> Lars Ulrich...
> no wait he's overrated



Nice.


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee

IbanezShredderB said:


> Have you seen Mike Portnoy's kit? He has to have two thrones, and he hits every single piece of his kit on every album, and at every concert.
> 
> 
> 
> He's insane, not underrated but insane, he's my favorite drummer and imo the best drummer.




i dont know why, but Portnoy always looks cheesy behind his drums. Like he's too big for them, his toms are tiny and set low, and he sitting on a high bar stool.

but he's definitely a talented mofo and he knows how to put on a show.


----------



## BrainArt

Oogadee Boogadee said:


> i dont know why, but Portnoy always looks cheesy behind his drums. Like he's too big for them, his toms are tiny and set low, and he sitting on a high bar stool.
> 
> but he's definitely a talented mofo and he knows how to put on a show.



I think it's a comfort and control thing, just like John Petrucci he has his guitars swung up high for more control and it's comfortable, I do the same only not as high, just a bit lower. Sacrifice looks for control and comfort, lol.

But yeah, Portnoy is an awesome drummer, I rank him higher on the skill and musical ability charts than Peart. But we are now going off topic.

Tomas Haake from Meshuggah is an awesome drummer, the Meshuggah song _I_ he just improvised the whole thing. That's metal, .


----------



## Neon

Raymond Herrera (ex? Fear Factory)
Kevin Talley (Daath)
Tim Yeung (Divine Heresy)
Thomas Lejon (Andromeda)
Jeremy Colson (Steve Vai)
Daray (Vesania)


----------



## BrainArt

Neon said:


> Raymond Herrera (ex? Fear Factory)
> Kevin Talley (Daath)
> Tim Yeung (Divine Heresy)
> Thomas Lejon (Andromeda)
> Jeremy Colson (Steve Vai)
> Daray (Vesania)



I've met Colson, he's such a chill dude (and amazing drummer). He grew up about 45 minutes from where I live and now lives about 20 minutes away.


----------



## adidas89

The drummer from Jamiroquai. He's so underrated I don't even know his name.


----------



## BrainArt

Another underrated drummer is Jeff Campitelli (Satriani), he's been Satch's drummer since _Flying In A Blue Dream_.


----------



## Varcolac

74n4LL0 said:


> Lars Ulrich...
> no wait he's overrated



Indeed. WikiAnswers - Who invented the double bass pedal

Wiki Answers : for your daily dose of concentrated idiocy.

I was going to post about how Haake from Meshuggah isn't underrated, but then I remembered how batshit crazy his drum lines are, and I realised that even if he's consistently voted the best metal drummer on the planet, he's still underrated. There are aliens orbiting distant stars with eighteen arms and light-speed metabolisms who can't drum as fast as Tomas Haake.


----------



## yingmin

Neon said:


> Kevin Talley (Daath)


Shit, he's drumming for Daath now? I might have to give them another listen, as I loved his work with Dying Fetus.

I have a Kevin Talley instructional drum DVD that he personally filmed, edited, burned and sold on eBay. It's pretty amusing.


IbanezShredderB said:


> Another underrated drummer is Jeff Campitelli (Satriani), he's been Satch's drummer since _Flying In A Blue Dream_.


What's he really done, though? Pretty much all you ever hear him do is hold down a basic backbeat. I understand that he's just there to support Satch, as was Stu Hamm when he played bass for him, but Stu Hamm has proven his might as a musician. Where can I hear something more impressive from Jeff?


----------



## Nats

gil sharone


----------



## Yoshi

Mike Smith.


----------



## MikeH

Mike Smith underrated?


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Don't know if anyone has said this, but Dan Searle from Architects. Seriously, he's fucking brilliant.


----------



## Ziltoid

Yanic Bercier *- *Quo Vadis 

Day Into Night is such a good album.


----------



## DevinShidaker

Michael, I have Josh Kulick's old kit sitting in my garage right now  I need to get hardware and cymbals, but I don't have money for that right now... What sucks is Josh is doing like absolutely NOTHING anymore. It's a real bummer. I miss hanging out with him. He was dating a girl in Columbus for a long time and he would just come over and play xbox and jam. Shit was fun.


----------



## synrgy

Chad Sexton.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

ok a serious list this time:

Dan Loord
Stef Broks
Rob Callard
Nick Barker
Jason Bowld

those guys don't get nearly enough recognition.


----------



## sol niger 333

Herb


----------



## DevinShidaker

Scar Symmetry said:


> ok a serious list this time:
> 
> Dan Loord
> Stef Broks
> Rob Callard
> Nick Barker
> Jason Bowld
> 
> those guys don't get nearly enough recognition.



Who?
 GET IT!?


----------



## cyril v

i love bulbs drum programming... does that count? driving around today listening to animals as leaders and the drums on that disc are great. i'm not sure if he actually plays, but he's got a great ear for it.

besides that, tim alexander is my favorite.


----------



## ddtonfire

Phil Collins. He's ridiculous versatile and has spanned many genres:
Prog: Genesis, Jethro Tull
Pop: Solo, Peter Gabriel, Tina Turner, numerous sessions
Metal: Led Zeppelin, Black Sabbath
Jazz/fusion/big band: Brand X, Phil Collins Big Band

When most people think of Phil and drums, they think of the dunh dunh part in In the Air Tonight, but he's so much more than that. He was also solely responsible for the 80's drum sound, and ironically, helped a lot in the dominance of the drum machine.


----------



## Subcide

TheSixthWheel said:


> Gavin Harrison - Porcupine Tree



+12 to Gavin Harrison, and an extra +1 for being a fan of RedMeat.

Chad Kent from Atomship is someone I've discovered recently. Couldn't find any good videos of him on youtube (shows how underrated he is) but here's a dude doing a good cover of one of his songs:



Also Steve Judd from Karnivool


Lucius Borich from COG


Zane Rosanoski from Mammal


Yeah they're mostly aussie hehe.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

envenomedcky said:


> Who?
> GET IT!?



Dan Loord - Sikth
Stef Broks - Textures
Rob Callard - Sylosis
Nick Barker - ex-Dimmu
Jason Bowld - Pitchshifter


----------



## Ibanezsam4

sean reinert


----------



## MTech

Ibanezsam4 said:


> sean reinert



Not sure how he's underrated, him and Gene Hoglan are like Gods...


----------



## Ibanezsam4

MTech said:


> Not sure how he's underrated, him and Gene Hoglan are like Gods...



you'll have to forgive me.. in the normal musical circles i travel in any mention of sean is usually greeted with an arched eyebrow and the question "sean who???" 

but yes, he is God, amazing to watch live


----------



## MTech

Ibanezsam4 said:


> you'll have to forgive me.. in the normal musical circles i travel in any mention of sean is usually greeted with an arched eyebrow and the question "sean who???"
> 
> but yes, he is God, amazing to watch live



I know what you mean..it's like that with metal drummers when talking to any non metal people... but than you mention Death or Cynic and they're like HIM
He's such a humble guy too.


----------



## Daiephir

I know the most underrated drummer ever, myself.

I dont know anyone unknown like you guys seem to do but my fav list goes to Inferno, George Kollias and Meshuggah's drummer (never sure how to write his name; Thomas Haake right?)


----------



## Fler

I doubt many people would know of this guy but I vote Jason Johnston from Jakob. The dudes like a Maori John Bonham, hits with force yet has exceptional dynamic control. I consider him to be one of the best in here in New Zealand. I rate him up there with Gene Hoglan in his remarkable sense of timing, one solid dude.

This is Jason in the Nice Day For An Earthquake vid...

YouTube - Jakob - Ageena (Live @ Vienna 220408)

YouTube - Jakob - Safety in Numbers

YouTube - Jakob - nice day for an earthquake

YouTube - Jakob live: Semaphore


----------



## Fred

Hell yeah, love the drumming in Jakob!

In terms of pretty much defining underrated (in a massive band but never garnered much attention himself), I've got to second the people who said Martin Lopez. Opeth were pretty much finished for me when he left, so it was almost reassuring to be utterly let down by every single aspect of Watershed, not just the drums! The way he inflected a Latin groove into metal drumming completely suckers me every time I listen to Opeth. Talented, talented dude.

Not underrated in drummer circles, but generally ignored by musicians otherwise = Steve Gadd (Steely Dan, and God only knows how many other big names he's played with). Fuck that guy is good! Listen to the fills in the outro to "Aja" or watch this:



To be honest, I'm a sucker for nice use of the hi-hat though - this guy's just some drum student whose video I happened to stumble on a while back, but I fucking love the groove and he plays it damn well!


----------



## alex103188

Scar Symmetry said:


> Dan Loord - Sikth
> Stef Broks - Textures
> Rob Callard - Sylosis
> Nick Barker - ex-Dimmu
> Jason Bowld - Pitchshifter




Is that Dan Loord or Dan *F*oord?



EDIT: I quasi take that back since I googled it out of curiosity and Dan "Loord" Foord was a hit...


----------



## polydeathsphere

Why did this thread turn into a "my favorite drummers" thread?

I'd go with the drummer of FellSilent in terms of not enough appreciation, and Stef Broks only because no one has mentioned EXIVIOUS yet!


----------



## Cyco Nino

John Otto from Limp Bizkit, people say that he sucks because he plays in Limp Bizkit but I think he is one of the best.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tWvneQTgRU


----------



## Scar Symmetry

alex103188 said:


> Is that Dan Loord or Dan *F*oord?
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I quasi take that back since I googled it out of curiosity and Dan "Loord" Foord was a hit...



yeah haha


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Mark McGee!

The dude was in I Hate Sally for a couple of years, and did some incredible work on the 2006 Release "Don't Worry Lady" and never seemed to get any recognition for it. I think he's in The Chariot now.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Ravi Shankar


----------



## cycloptopus

I Hate Sally is badass

and so is Ravi (I call him Ravi) but I don't know that he's underrated. Do tabla players count?


----------



## Neon

yingmin said:


> Shit, he's drumming for Daath now? I might have to give them another listen, as I loved his work with Dying Fetus.
> 
> I have a Kevin Talley instructional drum DVD that he personally filmed, edited, burned and sold on eBay. It's pretty amusing.


 
yeah, fucker's drumming for Daath since The Hinderers  he recorded some songs from that album, then joined them as a full-time member, tbh i really love all of his work, specially with Misery Index and Chimaira


----------



## WrathOfGirth

The dude from Sylosis I agree is a sick drummer, saw them play with the black dahlia murder sometime ago.

I'm a big fan of the drummer from All Shall Perish, pretty young, but shit he can play.
Local band to me some of you might be interested in if you like your good drummers.
NOCHAA - UPDATE BLOG NOW UP on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

I've never been sure about Spineshank whether their using a drummer and / or a drum machine. Anyone know anything about that?
Heard those guys are up and running again now as well.


----------



## troyguitar

Nicko McBrain.

He and Steve Harris are the reason Iron Maiden >> everyone else in melodic metal.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Mike Johnston
Terry Bozzio
Ray Luzier


----------



## signalgrey

Jimmy Chamberlin- Smashing Pumpkins
Jordan Burns- Strung Out
Abe Cunningham - Deftones

definitely my top 3 drummers too.


----------



## defchime

MIKE SMITH- underrated by all mainstream standards

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAIKIrRdhYw&feature=related


----------



## Ibanezsam4

^ most awesome engineer ever! hahahaha


----------



## defchime

you mean that jason suecof guy? 

he reminds me of jonah hill


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Jordan Mancino from As I Lay Dying/Sworn Enemy is pretty underrated IMO.


----------



## Despised_0515

I've been digging this video of Gabe Lopez from Fallen Figure for the past few days.



He's really really clean and I dig his writing.
I'm not bored for a second of it.


EDIT:
Navene Koperweis is the shit too



another EDIT:
I just went through the thread and don't know how Blake Richardson hasn't been mentioned
I mean the man jammed WITH Mike Portnoy on stage once upon a time, pic is on BTBAM's myspace



yet ANOTHER Edit:
Sorry for so many, but Alex Grind hasn't been mentioned either?!



and thought I'd throw out Joe Babiak


----------



## cycloptopus

Gary Husband
He's got a really unique style that is so damned musical to my ears. One of my favorite all time drummers.


----------



## InCasinoOut

Stef Broks from Textures and Exivious


Branden Morgan from Misery Signals. I always love watching him unleash ridiculous chops on a 4-piece, while looking super calm.


----------



## Piro

Not a metal drummer but definately underrated:

Chris Tsagakis - RX Bandits

Click on the Band name above. Then listen to the opening for the song called "In Her Drawer"


----------



## phaeded0ut

Have to agree with the call on Bill Bruford, (Yes, King Crimson, Genesis, and BLUE weren't his only gigs by any stretch).

Jerry Marotta might be a bit more underrated than Bill, I think (couldn't find decent videos of him, especially when he is mixing genres in the same song). 


JD Blair is another one




Jan Wolkamp ("the Greg Howard Band" is the only band setting I've seen him in).


----------



## Scar Symmetry

WrathOfGirth said:


> I've never been sure about Spineshank whether their using a drummer and / or a drum machine. Anyone know anything about that?



they had a drummer, he was called Tommy.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

cycloptopus said:


> Gary Husband
> He's got a really unique style that is so damned musical to my ears. One of my favorite all time drummers.



Awesome drummer, spent most of his career with the much overlooked Level 42.


----------



## phaeded0ut

Esp Griffyn said:


> Awesome drummer, spent most of his career with the much overlooked Level 42.





I'd also add in Chad Wakerman this list.


----------



## brahminlead

Nick Barker for sure, Kevin Lane, I like the new Periphery drummer Matt Halpern a lot, and the guy from Warhammer is sick.


----------



## Winspear

InCasinoOut said:


> Stef Broks from Textures and Exivious



I came here to mention him, looks like I was beaten to it 

That girl looks VERY happy with Stefs double bass technique


----------



## Joeywilson

Jon Karel


----------



## omgmjgg

metallisuk said:


> Jon Karel




+1


----------



## MikeH

Can't believe noone's mentioned Chason Westmoreland yet!


----------



## Andromalia

Dave Lombardo. 
I don't care how many people call him God, it's still not enough.


----------



## metalvince333

Mario Duplantier is IMO one of the most original drummers in metal because of his unexpected tempos and tribal influences.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6aS40zZP2E



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xEYz74bMHA


----------



## SerratedSkies

My votes are for Martin Lopez, *Morgen Agren*, Marco Minneman, and *Gavin Harrison*.

The bolded names are immortal beings, that no spiritual entity could imagine keeping up with. Not to say the other two don't slaughter their kits regularly.

Edit: Underrated deathcore drummers are overrated. All of them have the same fills, and they ghost nothing. How can someone even mention drummers like "As Blood Runs Black" and "TTEOTD"? My little brother can play that shit. To me, a drummer has to be ghosting the snare drum 125% of the time to be good. That, and a constant high hat with the left foot. The only drummer on my list that doesn't necessarily keep his high hat going with his foot is Martin Lopez, which is ok, because he was in the best band ever for a LONG time.

Ya'll need to brush up on yo' jazz, foo's!


----------



## Cyanide Assassin

id definitely have to say tim alexander of primus. nick barker of course after he was out of cradle of filth and in dimmu. lyle cooper, the now full time drummer for the faceless. marco petruzela when vornagar was still together.(fuckin sick ass chops in there) nick pierce, mike smith is an amazing drummer that doesnt get nearly enough recognition. anyways heres a clip of tim alexander.


----------



## jymellis

phil collins, no seriously phil collins during the genesis years!


----------



## friendforafoe

TRAVIS ORBIN!!!


----------



## ddtonfire

jymellis said:


> phil collins, no seriously phil collins during the genesis years!


+1

His Brand X stuff is top-notch too! I think I mentioned this before in this thread.


----------



## MikeH

SerratedSkies said:


> My votes are for Martin Lopez, *Morgen Agren*, Marco Minneman, and *Gavin Harrison*.
> 
> The bolded names are immortal beings, that no spiritual entity could imagine keeping up with. Not to say the other two don't slaughter their kits regularly.
> 
> Edit: Underrated deathcore drummers are overrated. All of them have the same fills, and they ghost nothing. How can someone even mention drummers like "As Blood Runs Black" and "TTEOTD"? My little brother can play that shit. To me, a drummer has to be ghosting the snare drum 125% of the time to be good. That, and a constant high hat with the left foot. The only drummer on my list that doesn't necessarily keep his high hat going with his foot is Martin Lopez, which is ok, because he was in the best band ever for a LONG time.
> 
> Ya'll need to brush up on yo' jazz, foo's!



If you listen to Josh Kulick on TTEOTD's 'Malice', you'll see why. He may not be jazz elite, but he's damn good and definitely knows his way around a kit.


----------



## Charles

Chris Penny (sp?) doesn't get much love but he's pretty awesome at what he does.


----------



## dmguitarist99

John Merryman from Cephalic Carnage
Proscriptor from Absu

those are the 2 that really come to mind


----------



## jaredowty

SerratedSkies said:


> My votes are for Martin Lopez, *Morgen Agren*, Marco Minneman, and *Gavin Harrison*.
> 
> The bolded names are immortal beings, that no spiritual entity could imagine keeping up with. Not to say the other two don't slaughter their kits regularly.
> 
> Edit: Underrated deathcore drummers are overrated. All of them have the same fills, and they ghost nothing. How can someone even mention drummers like "As Blood Runs Black" and "TTEOTD"? My little brother can play that shit. To me, a drummer has to be ghosting the snare drum 125% of the time to be good. That, and a constant high hat with the left foot. The only drummer on my list that doesn't necessarily keep his high hat going with his foot is Martin Lopez, which is ok, because he was in the best band ever for a LONG time.
> 
> Ya'll need to brush up on yo' jazz, foo's!



 Especially Harrison and Lopez.

I love all the ghosts and subtle nuances these drummers add, it's very expressive and gives you a lot to listen for. I'd add Stef Broks from Textures/Exivious to the list (I haven't heard anything from Textures but his work in Exivious is superb).


----------



## MarineWeston

The guy from Wintersun is a killer drummer, also the new guy from Epica. I'd guess that many people would think its a programmed track not a human.


----------



## Bigsexy8832

jeff porcaro i would say, check out his vids on youtube


----------



## Jahlord

Mr Dave McClain of Machine Head.
Doesn't do the extreme metal stuff, but always kickass and fitting drumming for his band.
Rocksolid live also


----------



## chucknorrishred

the drummer from hatebreed, i know it not all technical but his drumming on the first two hatebreed cds just sound awesome 

i havent heard anything after the second disk


----------



## Nats

can't remember if i posted it before. brenden cohen from vision of disorder


----------



## Homebrew1709

Someone mentioned Stuart Copeland from The Police and I will second that! 

And I'm sorry, but to mention Mike Portnoy is moronic. Anyone with an entire library worth of instructional DVD's is NOT underrated!


----------

